# udev + xorg   -->  X not starting

## spendabuck

I searched the forum to see if someone have the problem I'm having but couldn't find any, so this is my problem. I followed the gentoo udev guide and this guide http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html to see if I could get udev working on my system. after following the guides ( I followed each guide separately) my system would boot ( ramfs, sysfs were mounted and system configured to use udev, d-bus and hal were loaded) but when I try to run gdm or startx I would get the nvidia splash screen and then a blank screen after the splash screen. I downgraded to the nvidia-5336 kernel and glx but I get the same think. any idea what's happening?

sys spec:

p4 3.2 ghz

1 gig ram

82 gig hd

using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8

video: gefource 4 mx 440 se

asus mb p4p800 se

----------

## koroumel

can you see a mouse pointer?, can you ctrl-alt-backspace? If the answer is no in these questions then you have crashed, if you can ctrl-alt-backspace but no mouse pointer appears it could be the setting in the monitor section of the xorg.conf. Try using the minimum resolution and refresh rate and try again.

----------

## spendabuck

 *koroumel wrote:*   

> can you see a mouse pointer?, can you ctrl-alt-backspace? If the answer is no in these questions then you have crashed, if you can ctrl-alt-backspace but no mouse pointer appears it could be the setting in the monitor section of the xorg.conf. Try using the minimum resolution and refresh rate and try again.

 

Thank you for your reply. there is no mouse pointer and the keyboard is dead. I have to hit the reset button to reboot. It may be that I'm not going to be using udev at all with gentoo. I did install fedora core 3-r2 on an extra HD and it was using udev and it worked. so I don't know why it won't work in gentoo, I followed the guides but X will not start. Thanks anyway.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Decibels

Depending on which nvidia-kernel your using could make a difference.

What does lsmod say? 

Is nvidia module being loaded?

There is also /var/log/XFree86.0.log what does it say.

----------

## jonnevers

you might want to also  do a 

```
tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
```

as that'll be the log of the last time you started Xorg.

you might also want to use the ~x86 nvidia-kernel/glx drivers.

xorg is configured to use the 'nvidia' driver and not 'nv'?

udev shouldn't be the problem, I use udev with 2.6.8.1 kernel just fine (same with 2.6.7 and 2.6.9) + xorg.

what does dmesg say?

----------

## koroumel

Same here, udev worked out of the box. But there is another thing, do you have anoother computer? If you do, you could have it to ssh your stalled computer and do "top" or so. If you could ssh it would definatelly be the X server that crashed and not the whole system. As for the drivers outher people are asking, they could be a problem so please post you versions.

----------

## spendabuck

OK thanks for your reply again. well I know the nvidia driver is loaded and I'm using the latest 6111 driver ( I down graded to the 5336 driver but same prob) Here is my xorg log.old file... forgive the lenghty post. I have an old windows box, how would I use it to ssh into my gentoo box? cou;d I use knoppix?

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 #7 SMP Sun Oct 10 18:40:48 EDT 2004 i686

Build Date: 19 September 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 10 18:48:23 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce4"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x800000fc, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1043,80f2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0171 card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8027 rev 06 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0d:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 06 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xefefffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe0000000/27, 0xefe80000/19, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xefe80000 - 0xefefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xefe80000 - 0xefefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xefe80000 - 0xefefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xefe80000 - 0xefefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xefe80000 - 0xefefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[28] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX 440

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.00.69.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "40.000-150.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "48.000-120.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "48.000-120.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Dell: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Dell: Using vrefresh range of 48.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (370, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (109, 112)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xefe80000 - 0xefefffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xefe80000 - 0xefefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 175500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

              vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 175500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

              vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 175500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

              vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 44900

               hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

               vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

Checking against clock: 175500 (175500)

                 hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

                 vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 135000 (135000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1296 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 94500 (94500)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1072 hend: 1168 httl: 1376

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 808 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 56300 (56300)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 832 hend: 896 httl: 1048

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 631 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 162000 (162000)

                 hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

                 vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 155800 (155800)

                 hdsp: 1400 hbeg: 1464 hend: 1784 httl: 1912

                 vdsp: 1050 vbeg: 1052 vend: 1064 vttl: 1090 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 122000 (122000)

                 hdsp: 1400 hbeg: 1488 hend: 1640 httl: 1880

                 vdsp: 1050 vbeg: 1052 vend: 1064 vttl: 1082 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

                 vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1152 hbeg: 1216 hend: 1344 httl: 1600

                 vdsp: 864 vbeg: 865 vend: 868 vttl: 900 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 78800 (78800)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1040 hend: 1136 httl: 1312

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 800 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 75000 (75000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 65000 (65000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1344

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 44900 (44900)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 44900

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 44900

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 44900

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 175500

               hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

               vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 175500 (175500)

                 hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

                 vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

----------

## Decibels

 *Quote:*   

> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200" 

 

Are you really setting it to that? If so, I couldn't read that even with my glasses. Try lowering the setting if true and see if helps. Just a guess.

----------

## jonnevers

the 1600x1200 res should be okay, that is what I run with xorg w/ no problems. But maye you want to default to 1024x768 until you get xorg going. 

 *Quote:*   

> etModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264 
> 
> vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21 
> 
> GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 44900 
> ...

 

this though I've seen recently on my own system when i upgraded to gnome 2.8 in ~x86.

It occured whenever I tried to run an opengl game like doom3 or ut2004.

I was able to correct the xorg seg fault by downgrading gnome-vfs, nautilus, and metacity to their stable (x86) packages.

----------

## spendabuck

 *jonnevers wrote:*   

> the 1600x1200 res should be okay, that is what I run with xorg w/ no problems. But maye you want to default to 1024x768 until you get xorg going. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   etModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264 
> 
> vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21 
> ...

 

well I'll down grade the gnome-vfs nautilus, metacity first and try it to see if it helps. if not then I'll down grade to 1024x768   :Sad:   and see what happens. Thanks again.

----------

## andrewluka

I have exactly the same problem.

I use ATI Mobile with x11-drm

----------

## andrewluka

Found the solution at

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227041&highlight=udev+xorg

----------

## spendabuck

 *andrewluka wrote:*   

> Found the solution at
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227041&highlight=udev+xorg

 

I tried that before but still don't why it didn't work, anyways after upgrading to the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r8 X is now working and udev is up and running. I thought that udev would auto mount my cd when I put a cd disk in my drive.  :Confused: 

----------

